# Free Overnight Parking In Powys



## 96401 (Sep 29, 2005)

Out & about over Easter I noted that the car parks in Brecon & Builth Wells allowed free overnight stays between 1800 - 0800. Max Stay was 1 night in 7. Both car parks were close to town centre. Not sure if this facility extends throughout the county of Powys but well done them anyway. Other councils could learn from this forward thinking approach.


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

papaup said:


> Out & about over Easter I noted that the car parks in Brecon & Builth Wells allowed free overnight stays between 1800 - 0800. Max Stay was 1 night in 7. Both car parks were close to town centre. Not sure if this facility extends throughout the county of Powys but well done them anyway. Other councils could learn from this forward thinking approach.


Hi,

Please email me at: [email protected]

if you can supply the Street Name and or Postcode.

John
MME


----------

